

SenseNews (from hakia): Latest innovation in stock analysis - villageSandra
http://abhishekmehta.com/sensenews-latest-innovation-in-stock-analysis/

======
gnosis
_"SenseNews has invented a new curve, what they call 'News Effect' curve. They
have devised a mechanism to relate the breaking news and social media blurbs
to the stock price impact... It is a new indicator for stock and bonds. It
computes value and position of a stock based on, the breaking news and social
media blurbs."_

This might be the first commercial service based on such an analysis, but it's
hardly new. See, for instance:

Financial Analysis Using News Data:

<http://www2.cs.sunysb.edu/~wbzhang/papers/RPE_final.pdf>

Trading strategies to exploit news sentiment:

<http://ftp.cs.sunysb.edu/~wbzhang/papers/stock.pdf>

Text Mining Systems for Predicting Market Response to News:

<http://www.iadis.net/dl/final_uploads/200708C025.pdf>

Newscats: A news categorization and trading system

<http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/xpls/abs_all.jsp?arnumber=4053143>

Trading Strategies To Exploit Blog and News Sentiment

[http://www.aaai.org/ocs/index.php/ICWSM/ICWSM10/paper/downlo...](http://www.aaai.org/ocs/index.php/ICWSM/ICWSM10/paper/download/1529/1904)

SOPS: Stock Prediction Using Web Sentiment

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.114...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.114.3669&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

News and Trading Rules

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.72....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.72.4530&rep=rep1&type=ps)

Modelling the Stock Market using Twitter

<http://homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/miles/msc-projects/wolfram.pdf>

etc, etc, etc.. the research papers in this field just go on and on and on.

Everything from mainstream news, to blogs, to stock message boards, and even
stock-themed spam has been analyzed and used to devise trading rules and
predict market conditions.

------
mkKannu
cewl stuff...

